# weird noise comming from rear end?



## JGOAT (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a 04 a4 gto and at high way speeds if i am in D and shift to 3 then a wierd noise comes from the rear of the car. can anyone help.? thanks


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Does it sound like a whining noise?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*If you are at highway speeds and down shift into 3rd in an automatic could be the torque converter gearing down making a whine. I would assume you are down shifting going down a grade? Unless you are doing that or hauling a trailer why down shift? *


----------



## JGOAT (Oct 5, 2007)

no not a whinning noise, more like a quick rubbing noise. and i down shift sometimes to help out the brakes. this is my first automatic car.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

JGOAT said:


> no not a whinning noise, more like a quick rubbing noise. and i down shift sometimes to help out the brakes. this is my first automatic car.


You don't need to downshift the A4. Just as in the M6, downshifting puts more wear on the tranny and the clutch. Just remember, brakes are cheaper to replace than the tranny.

Russ


----------

